# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] BDP 7600/12

## toni31

Ερώτηση για δυνατούς....  Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα Philips Blu-ray Disc/ DVD το BDP7600/12. Το συγκεκριμένο έχει φάει σκάλωμα και με το που το ανοίγεις δείχνει το λογότυπο και δεν το κουνάει ρούπι από εκεί, δεν κάνει τίποτα ούτε ακούει σε τίποτα. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι το λογισμικό, δυστυχώς όμως με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο USB ή DVD δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα γιατί όλα απαιτούν πρόσβαση στο menu. Πάμε στα σκληρά τώρα, ανοίγω καπάκια να δω τι θα βρω και τσουπ πέφτω πάνω σε μια NAND (NAND02GW3B2DN6). Την διαβάζω (αφού μου έφυγε η πίστη πρώτα, μεγάλη ιστορία) βλέπω το αρχείο 270.336ΚΒ μάλιστα λέω, το update που κατέβασα από το site  είναι σαφώς μικρότερο 55.416ΚΒ.      Συμπέρασμα, το μεγάλο αρχείο έχει μέσα bootloader και συναφή καλούδια αλλά, πως βρίσκεις και ξεχωρίζεις τα υπόλοιπα ώστε να περάσεις το update να φτιάξει το αρχείο και να το ξαναπεράσω στην NAND, ιδού η απορία, παίζει να γίνει αυτό? Πιστεύω ότι για να βγάζει το λογότυπο στην οθόνη ο Bootloader παίζει αλλά μετά υπάρχει το κενό.

https://ufile.io/qzs8v
https://ufile.io/uuk28

----------


## toni31

Κανένας χακερ....?

----------

